# Styx River Tournament



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

Does anyone know of any tournaments at styx river boat launch today if so wht time is registration? Also does anyone know when the next beer30 or smiths saturday tournament is? i will be at the thursday tournament at beer30


----------

